# Spellforce 2 Gold Win 7 fähig ?



## Aresander (13. Juni 2010)

*Spellforce 2 Gold Win 7 fähig ?*

Ahoi, 

ich habe mir gestern die Spellforce II Gold Edition zugelegt und bin damit bis ins Hauptmenü gekommen, nachdem ich aber die Einstellungen auf Maximum hochgedreht hatte, schmierte das Spiel nur noch ab... DX9 Fehler... 

Hat jemand Rat, Patch oder Trick im Gepäck dmait es doch noch geht ?


----------



## MisterSmith (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spellforce 2 Gold Win 7 fähig ?*

Ich würde erstmal step by step die Grafikeinstellungen erhöhen, damit ersichtlich wird an welcher Einstellung es liegt und dann im Netz suchen ob bereits jemand anderes ein ähnliches Problem hatte und es eine Lösung dazu gibt.

Hast du den WindowsXP-Kompatibilitätsmodus schon ausprobiert?


----------



## Aresander (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spellforce 2 Gold Win 7 fähig ?*

Ich kam nur einmal ins Hauptmenü, danahc startet es immer gleich mit ner fehlermeldung...

jap, läuft im Win XP kompatiblitätsmodus...


----------



## MisterSmith (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spellforce 2 Gold Win 7 fähig ?*

Handelt es sich um diese Fehlermeldung?


> Das Programm kann nicht gestartet werden, da d3dx9_25.dll auf dem Computer fehlt. Installieren Sie das Programm erneut, um das Problem zu beheben.


Diese Meldung habe ich von hier:
spellforce.jowood.de/forum/showthread.php
Und dort schreibt ein User noch:


> Die betreffende Datei gehört nicht zu Spellforce sondern zu DirectX 9.
> Wenn Du Windows 7 Ultimate oder Professional hast, würde ich raten,
> Spellforce unter dem Windows-XP-Kompatibilitätsmodus zu spielen.
> Ansonsten kannst Du DX9 von der DVD einfach noch neben der zu Windows 7
> gehörenden Installation von DX11 installieren.


Falls du DX9 nicht mitinstalliert hast liegt's vielleicht daran.


----------

